# Waffle is settling beautifully!



## LauraB (Aug 15, 2011)

We have brought a gorgeous little girl waffle home and she has aleady made dozens of new friends! 1st night in our bedroom in crate second night downstairs and not a peep and no accidents either... touching wood as I type ;o) Would love to hear from any other Ziggy/Lucy pup or dog owners )


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

What a beauty! Love waffles colours 
Hope she continues the way she started!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Very pretty girl, Izzy is one of Ziggy's pups from last summer, but different mum (Lilly)
Sounds like Waffle has really made herself at home


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Glad things are going well, it's lovely when they seem so 'at home' 
Love the name waffle 
xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Is Waffle a chococlate roan, she is a beauty and looks very like my Bonnie did when she was small.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh she is lovely! I met her siblings Izzy, Niamh and an un named boy today! Lovely chunky cheeky puppies!!

xx


----------



## LauraB (Aug 15, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Is Waffle a chococlate roan, she is a beauty and looks very like my Bonnie did when she was small.


Well I thought she was Choc/White with a few little dark flecks/ticks but she may pan out to be a roan.
She is such a good girl! 
How can I see more pics of your Bonnie? Thumbnail looks lovely


----------



## LauraB (Aug 15, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Oh she is lovely! I met her siblings Izzy, Niamh and an un named boy today! Lovely chunky cheeky puppies!!
> 
> xx


She is SO cheeky! My mum and sis have two of last summers Ziggy/Mia litter and Waffle pins them down and taked their toys!!! They love her so much though, they let her do what she wants to them 

Do you have one of Mollys pups?


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

LauraB said:


> She is SO cheeky! My mum and sis have two of last summers Ziggy/Mia litter and Waffle pins them down and taked their toys!!! They love her so much though, they let her do what she wants to them
> 
> Do you have one of Mollys pups?


I sure do! Max is from Molly x Ziggy last June


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello Waffle!! I have you sister Niamh who has decided to have an early night thank goodness. Her human grandparents came for dinner and she entertained them well. As a good Mam I've gone to bed too!! Yeah!!!!!

We also have Cara you half sister, her Mam is Bramble.

K xx


----------



## LauraB (Aug 15, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Hello Waffle!! I have you sister Niamh who has decided to have an early night thank goodness. Her human grandparents came for dinner and she entertained them well. As a good Mam I've gone to bed too!! Yeah!!!!!
> 
> We also have Cara you half sister, her Mam is Bramble.
> 
> K xx


Hi Kirsty, how is little Niamh getting on? Is she the other Choc/white girl? Waff is doing great! We are giving her loads of challenges like meeting lots of kids and different types of dogs, we are hoping this will increase her confidence although she doesn't appear to need much of that! She has been sleeping very well (touching wood again) and is lots of fun.
A few accidents and she hasnt yet got the hang of walking to the door to have a wee/poo, not sure how to tackle that one, may raise a thread on it.

How is Niamh getting on with Cara, they both look gorgeous!
Laura


----------

